# question about deceased DWA snakes?



## highfall60 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello evryone, terribly sorry if this offends anyone now, but how do you get rid of a deceased snake after they pass? More specifically, Considering it's venomous, how do you "safely and legally" dispose of the fangs? 

Bit of a weird question, and it's probably got an obvious answer, I'm probably just overthinking it.. :hmm:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Maybe a bit gorey but i would chop the head off and seal it in something like a small tupperware box before wrapping the body in a few plastic bags and disposing of the entire body inc head down the local rubbish dump.


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

highfall60 said:


> Hello evryone, terribly sorry if this offends anyone now, but how do you get rid of a deceased snake after they pass? More specifically, Considering it's venomous, how do you "safely and legally" dispose of the fangs?
> 
> Bit of a weird question, and it's probably got an obvious answer, I'm probably just overthinking it.. :hmm:


Probably best to phone the council as effectively your licence requirements have changed, surely they will be able to help you out with any legalities.... but then again councils/dwa officials are useless at times 

I dont hold a dwa, so thats just what came to mind.

sorry for your loss

edit: ninja'd at 4am lol - probably best to protect yourself legally before you dispose. I would imagine that any venom would breakdown in a few days and then be 'safe' but you wouldnt want next doors cat turning up dead because it dug up the snake


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Bag, bin, simples!


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

highfall60 said:


> Hello evryone, terribly sorry if this offends anyone now, but how do you get rid of a deceased snake after they pass? More specifically, Considering it's venomous, how do you "safely and legally" dispose of the fangs?
> 
> Bit of a weird question, and it's probably got an obvious answer, I'm probably just overthinking it.. :hmm:


If you have a garden bury them. At least 3', you don't really want a fox digging it up and leaving it in someone else's property, with all the crap that will soon follow. Or take it to your local vets and get it cremated.


----------



## Rikki (Mar 27, 2007)

Jars of IMS on a shelf usually do the trick!


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

personally i'd think abut donating to a vet lab, college or uni, or else see about having it mounted.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

naja-naja said:


> personally i'd think abut donating to a vet lab, college or uni, or else see about having it mounted.


Unfortunately it is not always that simple.... there maybe H&S issues to consider, especially where students are concerned. We have sent important taxonomic specimens to the British Museum. I asked our City Museum last weekend if they are interested, they weren't ..... I send snake and uneaten rodent bodies for incineration.


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

I dont have any DWA snakes and it might sound crude but if I had a deceased, venomous snake I would probably burn it. Just what comes to mind.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Chinese takeaway have all mine.


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

southwest vipers said:


> Chinese takeaway have all mine.


I'd really like some deadpan similies added as I'm not sure if you are serious here or not!!


----------

